# How old were you when you got your driver's license?



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

17 here.


----------



## RainOfTerror (Jul 29, 2007)

16. I love driving.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I was 23


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

16


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

19


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

18


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I was... 16? 18? Crap, I don't remember... somewhere in that timespan.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Depends what level. I was 16 when I got my G1, 17 when I got my G2, and I think I was 21 or so when I got the full G.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

21. but i was 20 when i drove a tank with only about 30mins of simulated training. needless to say i wasnt a very good drive :lol

even had a wall run onto my tank once


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I was 19.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

34


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Six weeks before I turned 17.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

17 years and almost three months - it was the beginning of my senior year.


----------



## su0iruc (Aug 25, 2007)

17. I got mine the beginning of senior year too.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Two or three days after turning 16. I was so eager to get it and now 18 years later I have no place to even go most days.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I never got mine yet :rain


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I was 16.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

19


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

16


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

I'm pretty sure I was 16


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

16.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I think I was 19.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I got mine about 4 months ago when I was 18.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

23

I was told I could get it when I could pay for the insurance and buy a car. I joined the Navy at 18 and didn' get much of a chance. I actually started driving at 21 but didn't get my license for another 2 years.


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

I believe I was 19 and in my second year of college.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Zephyr said:


> Depends what level. I was 16 when I got my G1, 17 when I got my G2, and I think I was 21 or so when I got the full G.


same.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

19


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

18
Wish I'd done it sooner


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

17


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Eighteen, didnt have a car before then so it wouldnt have done me much good. :stu


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I think I was 19. I wasn't in a rush to get it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Don't have it yet.

Not untill I have a car to drive.

Not untill I have a job.

Waiting is a ball of fun eh?


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

I was 17.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

My dad, who is 80, was 9. He drove himself to the license office, hahah. True story.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> My dad, who is 80, was 9. He drove himself to the license office, hahah. True story.


Was he sitting on his lunch box while he was driving?

Oh yeah, provisional: 16, full: 20. Yeah...I wasn't doing much driving between then.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I drove myself to the BMV. I had a friend who was my licensed driver meet me there.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I was 26.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Currently I'm learning. The statistic seems to be valid. Remember about ecological concerns though people. Lessen that ecological footprint. 

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------

